# not shrimps but Angels and a 30 gallon tank for sale



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

In case anyone doesn't look on the buy and sell section, I have 2 pairs of gorgeous Angels for sale and a 30 gallon tall tank! I also have a hood/glass and light fixture for this tank that I can sell separately. Please see my ad for price and pictures.


----------

